

Kinect + Chrome * MIT / Minority Report = DepthJS - anigbrowl
https://github.com/doug/depthjs

======
jared314
Programming through interpretive dance. It's time for the joke to become
reality.

------
niels_olson
now ... where was that bubble cursor bookmarklet ... oh, yeah

<http://www.google.com/search?q=bubble+cursor+bookmarklet>

------
binarymax
OK, its time for me to buy a Kinect. Don't even own an xbox.

~~~
alanthonyc
Is this the one?

[http://www.amazon.com/Kinect-Sensor-Adventures-
Xbox-360/dp/B...](http://www.amazon.com/Kinect-Sensor-Adventures-
Xbox-360/dp/B002BSA298/)

...or is there a cheaper package that doesn't come with a game?

------
lian
Interesting that this is out of the MIT Media Lab, since the Minority Report
interfaces were based on earlier work there by another guy, who has since spun
it into the spatial operating environment g-speak (oblong.com).

That said, I'm super into the fact that the extension is open source and the
technology is available for others to build spatially-aware interfaces.
Really, really cool work that I know I'll want to check out further.

------
VorticonCmdr
I would love to have that "Plugin" for the Windows version of Chrome.

~~~
binarymax
Not even sure if anyone has written the driver for win? I thought it was only
coded for certain linux distros so far. Could be wrong though!

~~~
ladyada
the driver is 'user land' libusb

------
jamesbressi
Any video of this in action or did I miss a link on the page?

~~~
mcantor
<http://vimeo.com/17180651>

